# Dave's 150 mixed reef



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi,

My tank has now had water in it for 12 months and I wanted to share some pics.

Right now I am very please with everything. Back in the summer I neglected it some what and most of my SPS RTN'd.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

My open Brain coral got stung by the Lobo beside it and was staring to loose flesh. I gave it a dip in Melafix but it was still receding. I bought some super glue and applied it on the edge of the flesh where it was receding. Its been a week now and the Brain is looking good no longer receding.


see the small section at the bottom exposing the skeleton now glued.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

My Green Haddoni fighing for space with a mini maxi. The Haddoni is winning but not sure if its getting a little stressed.

I have a pair of Ocellaris Clowns in QT waiting and hope they host the anem.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice setup especially the green Haddoni.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

thx Noy,

A couple more of the Haddoni today its just trying to force the mini maxi out of its area altogether. The foot on the Hadoni has moved about 6 inches to the left since first placed in the tank and pulled up or pushed out a mound of sand in front some how in the past couple of days.

this was yesterdays pic.



now today.


----------

